# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  Collation Name

## SoheilKH

به نام خدا
من یک دیتا بیس روی هاست دارم .توش اطلاعات فارسی هستش 
من برای Search مشکل دارم جملات انگلیسی رو می شود Saerch  کرد اما کلمه های فارسی رو جواب نمی ده

بعد از کلی پرس جو و ........... تازه فهمیدم که باید Collaction Name   دیتا بیس ام رو Arabic_CI_AS میکردم :-x 
حالا چطوری می تونم Collaction  رو عوض کنم آیا چنین کاری ممکن هست. تازه اون هم روی هاست.
 یا اصلا الگوریتمی که برای جستجو استفاده می کنم اشتباه است
من در where از Like استفاده نمی کنم از IN  استفاده می کنم
با تشکر

----------


## (امید)

سلام

می تونی یه دیتا بیس جدید درست کنی و اطلاعات دیتابیس قبلی رو به جدیده منتقل کنی. گزینه ایی برای این کار هست .

----------


## SoheilKH

امید جان از راهنمایی ات ممنون
اما متاسفانه یا من بلد نیستم یا هاستم اشکال داره 
چون برای درست کردن دیتا بیس فقط یک منو داره که میشه توش نام دیتا بیس با حجم اش و پسورد ش را تعریف کرد

برای تعریف Collaction  چیزی نیست

ایا باید از راه دایگه ای وارد بشم .
با تشکر

----------


## (امید)

سلام

سهیل جان حق با شماست .برای  Collaction name چیزی ندیدم. منم در این مورد اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## SoheilKH

امید جان 
با سرور ام تماس گرفتم قول داده که Collaction  رو عوض کنه.
اما من هم هر چی گشتم چیزی ندیدم .

----------


## Farhad.B.S

با استفاده از ابزار های مدیریتی مثل Enterprise Manager میتونید به دیتا بیستون متصل بشید (مدیریت هاست ، آدرس sql server مربوط به شما  رو بهتون میده ) و بعد هر کاری رو که رو دیتابیس لوکال انجام میدید ، میتونید اونجا هم پیاده کنید.

----------


## SoheilKH

آقا فرهاد 
هر کاری کردم نتونستم CollactionType را عوض کنم
هر موقع Property یک دیتا بیس را می یارم.دیگه Collaction Type به حالت ReadOnly است .
چطوری می تونم عوض کنم
 با تشکر

----------


## vadood

معمولا هاست به شما اجازه نمی ده این کارا را بکنید. بهتره نوع فیلد ها را یونیکد (ntext، nchar، ...) بگذارید و با collation کاری نداشته باشین.

----------

